
Show HN: I launched Claritask (built from scratch in the open; not a programmer) - octobereleven
https://claritask.com/updates/claritask-launched
======
octobereleven
Thank you all for the positive comments so far. The response has been very
encouraging considering I launched Claritask with 2-3 features. Simplicity and
design have been praised so far.

Some people on twitter were super kind with praise
[https://twitter.com/GranitGjevukaj/status/908232553357873157](https://twitter.com/GranitGjevukaj/status/908232553357873157)

And some found a bug that I had overlooked when updating some js classes:
[https://twitter.com/josefdlange/status/908373904455999488](https://twitter.com/josefdlange/status/908373904455999488)

I'll be posting updates on my YouTube about launch/build, etc.
[https://www.youtube.com/c/ValonSopi](https://www.youtube.com/c/ValonSopi)

Thanks tons all!

///

You can follow my written Updates here:
[https://claritask.com/updates](https://claritask.com/updates)

OR

subscribe to my Weekly Dispatches. View previous Newsletters before deciding
to subscribe: [http://us16.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=95b8b388569827f889...](http://us16.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=95b8b388569827f88928849e6&id=1382362061)

------
quickthrower2
Absolutely well done!

How many hours to do that from no coding experience?

Did you do a bootcamp or completely self taught?

You are inspiring me to keep going with my project. Which is a Haskell blog
even though I'm no Haskell expert.

~~~
octobereleven
Thanks for the good words!

In days that I was working on it, I would go for some 8-9 hours/day (with
breaks in between). Other days I'd work less, if I had client working needed
to work on. I'm counting time spent on tutorials, forums, asking questions,
etc.

So 30-days like that / sans weekends.

Totally doable with the amount of documentation that's online on learning how
to code (StackOverflow, Quora, Asking devs on my coworking floor)

------
ztratar
GL man!

Lots of task trackers out there. I'd focus on finding 1 major differentiating
feature next.

~~~
octobereleven
That's very true @ztratar!

The whole thing started from this post I wrote about a month ago:
[http://valsopi.com/blog/play](http://valsopi.com/blog/play)

I'm trying to keep the whole thing as a play-thing / if anything comes out of
it, Great!

------
drivingmenuts
I'd like to see what it looks like without signing up for an account.

~~~
graysonk
Here, I took some screenshots for you. It seems like all you can do is make a
project, add tasks, and then mark them Active or Complete.

[https://imgur.com/a/AKWIq](https://imgur.com/a/AKWIq)

~~~
octobereleven
Thanks @graysonk!

That's basically all there is for now. I've launched as soon as I had Auth
ready.

I talk more about current features and what's to come here:
[https://claritask.com/updates/claritask-
launched](https://claritask.com/updates/claritask-launched)

